# Porqué se quema potenciómetro de fuente hecha con el LM317T ?



## Spartan (Mar 13, 2006)

Acabo de terminar el diseño de una fuente regulada variable, de 1.2-31Vdc, para esto implementé un regulador LM 317 una resistencia de 230ohms y un potenciometro de 5Kohms, en la configuracion comun que es el potenciometro del ADJ a tierra, la resistencia de OUT a ADJ y pues sus respectivos condensadores de filtrado tanto en in como en out.

Pero tengo un pequeño inconveniente cuando dejo el potenciometro en cero para que la fuente saque 1.2Vdc se me quema el potenciometro, existe alguna forma de calcular la corriente que sale por el ADJ cunado entra en proteccion el LM o cuando disipa mas potencia??

Gracias

ATT:Spartan


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 13, 2006)

Debes seguir la indicaciones del circuito sugerido en el datasheet del LM317, ese circuito es muy fiable y en ningún caso se presenta el problema que mencionas, chequea las conexiones.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 13, 2006)

Buena Noche compañero, yo hice mi fuente con el mismo integrado solo que la mía es simétrica +12 y -12 le dejo el diagrama para que cheque lo que le falla a la suya.

Saludos


----------



## Hep (Abr 8, 2006)

Saludos, porque no pones una resistencia en serie con el potenciometro para que de esa manera siempre exista un divisor de voltaje. Espero que te ayude. Si puedes postea tu diagrama esquematico para analizarlo.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 8, 2009)

pregunto a alguien que sepa con respecto de el problema...

se me ocurre si no se podría poner en la pata de este ADJ un transistor de potencia que éste a su vez esté comandado por el potenciometro? para que la fuerza de resistencia no la haga el potenciometro sino el transistor correctamente disipado...

se me ocurre, tal vez esté equivocado pero creo que se podría hacer algo así..

suert!

Tavo10


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 8, 2009)

Hola.
Lo del transistor funciona, pero no es necesario, si el regulador LM317 está bien conectado (polarizado correctamente). Ya que el circuito empleado es el que se muestra en la hoja de datos (datasheet) del LM317.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2009)

Ojo Tavo que estás muy cerca del doble posteo entre este tema y el del amplificador de 20W de Tecnicdeso.

Saludos


----------



## psychatog (Jun 9, 2009)

El puente de diodos esta al reves? O es lo mismo?


----------



## plba00 (Jun 10, 2009)

postea la foto de la fuente para ver el funcionamiento y despues te escribo porque se esta rompiendo por consumo de corriente  

saludos 
plba00


----------



## mendek (Ago 26, 2009)

hola a todos, pues tengo un transformador que me entrega 40v a la salida y ya la rectifique pero ahora el problema es regular los 40v de dc espero me puedan ayudar por que no eh encontrado un regulador de 40v
 saludos a los miembros de foro


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola.
Dices que tu voltaje es de 40V, pero, no dices nada de la corriente máxima.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-50-v-0-5-amp-9940/

Sólo debes calibrarlo para 40V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elhackermaestro (Nov 26, 2009)

nos marcaron para proyecto escolar construir una fuente de poder variable de 1 a 30v, y viendo gran cantidad de diagramas en este foro me decidí por alguno sencillo con el integrado LM317, adjunto la imagen del diagrama

cuento con un transformador de 24v (2 lineas de 12v rojas y una comun negra o tierra), el primer problema que se me presentó fue que el comun o "tierra fisica" (el cable negro del transformador" hace corto al momento de conectarlo con la "tierra fisica" del circuito, segun el profesor no es tierra fisica común y por eso hace corto, yo preferi dejar desconectado ese cable en especial, el segundo problema fue que en realidad el transformador esta tirando 27v, problema que yo no consideré grave

luego de ensamblar todo el circuito en la protoboard aparecio el segundo problema, el circuito comenzo a quemar los potenciometros que regulan el voltaje en el LM317, el profesor sugirio que pusiera potenciometros de mas watts asi que compre alguno de 1/2 watt y 1 watt pero tambien los quemó, los integrados que probé son el LM317K (TO3) y LM317T

segun las pruebas en el multisim en esos potenciometros no deberia circular gran carga pero por lo visto estuve equivocado.

Supongo que la tierra fisica tiene algo que ver con la quema de potenciometros pero no tengo los conocimientos suficientes para corroborarlo, eso o algo en el area de salida está mal conectado.

por si las dudas, ya revisé la datasheet de los integrados y vi la configuracion de los pines, el transformador es de 5 Amperes


----------



## gca (Nov 26, 2009)

Hola 

Mira vos como dijiste tenes ("2 lineas de 12 rojas y una comun negra o tierra") la de tierra para tu circuito no la tenes que usar. Tu circuito esta bien salvo que en ves de usar de negativo el "CABLE NEGRO" del transformador tenes que usar el negativo que sale del puente rectificador ,o sea la pista donde van conectado el negativo de los condensadores.

 PD: ah me olvidaba el LM317 soporta 1,5 A por lo que para tu fuente deverias utilizar 3 LM317 en paralelo.

Saludos


----------



## elhackermaestro (Nov 26, 2009)

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Mira vos como dijiste tenes ("2 lineas de 12 rojas y una comun negra o tierra") la de tierra para tu circuito no la tenes que usar. Tu circuito esta bien salvo que en ves de usar de negativo el "CABLE NEGRO" del transformador tenes que usar el negativo que sale del puente rectificador ,o sea la pista donde van conectado el negativo de los condensadores.
> 
> ...



gracias por tu pronta respuesta

de hecho debido al corto use el negativo del puente rectificador como tierra fisica o comun.

ahora la quema de potenciometros a que se deberia?

y el comun del transformador para que se usaria?


----------



## gca (Nov 26, 2009)

"ahora la quema de potenciometros a que se deberia?"

Como usaste un solo LM317 quiza en algun corto (o conectando una carga que consuma mas de 1A) se alla aruinado. 
Colocale 3 LM317 en paralelo y agregale el diodo que te pongo en la imagen (el diodo protege al circuito integrado cuando los bornes de salida se ponen accidentalmente en cortocircuito).

"y el comun del transformador para que se usaria?"

Mira el secundario seria como tener dos transformadores conectados en serie de la unon a una punta tenes 12v y de punta a punta 24v. El negro lo usarias si necesitas 12V o +-12V.


----------



## elhackermaestro (Dic 2, 2009)

volviendo al tema, ya hice funcionar mi fuente de poder, tira todos lso voltajes y es "algo" estable, pero esta ves tengo un pequeño problema

la fuente de poder la conecto normalmente al transformador usando los dos cables rojos y tira sus voltajes especificos en cada regulador (7805,7812 y el LM317T), el problema viene cuando le conecto una gran carga (un motor que consume 0.5A). *el motor funciona correctamente en el area de 5v(7805), el motor NO funciona en el area de 12v ni en el area variable. el motor es nativo a 12v*

haciendo mediciones con el maestro, medimos el voltaje de salida del puente rectificador y mostraba un voltaje absurdo (41v). obvio aqui hay algo raro considerando que el transformador solo tira MAXIMO 28v.

por un momento pensamos que el puente de diodos estaria malo o dañado, asi que conecté MI fuente de poder a la fuente de poder de la escuela (Vcc), ajuste la fuente DE LA ESCUELA a 28v y OH MAGIA, todas las areas (12v,5v y variable) funcionan correctamente y el susodicho motor funcionó.

de pura ociosidad cogi el transformador de 24v 2A de un compañero que tambien esta haciendo su fuente de poder (el mio es de 24v 5A) y el mismo problema sucedió, entonces con la ayuda de un compañero puentie el cable suelto del derivado central al negativo del puente de diodos, por un pequeño lapso de tiempo probe el malnacido motor y OH MAGIA volvio a funcionar, aunque despues el transformador empezo a hacer un ruido raro como un zumbido (seña de posible corto) y se calentó.

el problema de mi fuente creo yo es la tierra fisica de mi fuente de poder, la cual no se donde conectarla (ademas de al negativo del puente), y el cable del derivado central que tampoco se donde ponerlo

el maestro sugirio poner ambas tierras al chasis (que seria lo mismo) pero ya me perdi yo .

haber que piensan uds.


----------



## gca (Dic 2, 2009)

Hace el circuito tal cual el de la imagen de arriva que te modifique que funciona.
El cable del derivado central como te dije no lo conectas a nada dejalo suelto, el negativo del puente es el negativo de tu fuente.
No pongas ambas tierras al chasis harias un corto en la bobina del secundario.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2009)

elhackermaestro dijo:
			
		

> haciendo mediciones *con el maestro*, medimos el voltaje de salida del puente rectificador y mostraba un *voltaje absurdo (41v)*. obvio aqui hay algo raro considerando que el transformador solo *tira MAXIMO 28v*.


Fijate bien a quién y por qué llamás maestro...
28V*1,4142=39,6V, muy cerca de lo que estás midiendo. Para lograr los 41V de continua necesitarías 29V de alterna más la caída en los diodos, que podemos considerar del orden de 1V (no tenés carga...).
En definitiva, el voltaje que mediste no es nada absurdo.


			
				elhackermaestro dijo:
			
		

> *...el motor funciona ... el motor NO funciona...*


¿Foto?

Por lo pronto, el punto medio de tu trafo no se conecta NUNCA a NADA en la fuente. Tiene que quedar bien aislado y bajo ningún concepto se usa. ¿Está claro?.
Lo demás... Un buen esquema de lo que hiciste finalmente y una foto serían de mucha ayuda (casi imprescindibles), junto con los puntos a los que conectaste el motor y una foto.

Saludos


----------



## elhackermaestro (Dic 2, 2009)

si...ya empiezo a dudar del teacher (creo que yo se mas que el tipo XD)

en una de mis pruebas conecté sólo un rojo y el derivado central (osea solo toy usando la mitad del voltaje del transformador) a la fuente de poder y, mediante la regulacion en su area específica(7812), logré encender el motor...

sobre las fotos que solicita, fotos de la placa?, de las pruebas que hago?...toy pensando seriamente en mejor grabar un video y subirlo a youtube para que vean el problema real, que creo no he logrado explicarlo bien @.@


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Un buen esquema de lo que hiciste finalmente y una foto serían de mucha ayuda (casi imprescindibles), junto con los puntos a los que conectaste el motor y una foto.



Video no: No sirve. 
Esquemático, si hay PCB hecho, fotos de todo lo que haya conectado y ya estamos bien.

Saludos


----------



## gca (Dic 2, 2009)

Sacalae foto de ambos lados de la plaqueta del circuito.

Saludos


----------



## elhackermaestro (Dic 2, 2009)

Subi el PCB y el esquematico, luego que encuentre la camara le tomo fotos a ambos lados de la placa (ni idea donde la escondieron )

PD: existe la posibilidad que el integrado se proteja contra corto ante la carga del motor? , que ahora que checo bien solo el area de 12 fijos no funciona..., el area de variable ajustada a 12 SI activa el motor, y el area de 5 tambien...

aunque mi tarjeta de relevadores si funcione con el area de 12 fijos @.@

aunque eso no explicaria porque cuando solo conecto la linea de 12 (en lugar de la de 24) si funciona correctamente esa area @.@ ...pa la noche les tengo listas las imagenes


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2009)

Ok. 
El PCB no se ve lindo (no voy a mentirte), pero parece estar correcto. Ahí no deberíamos tener el problema.

Viendo el esquema me surgen un par de cosas: 
1) ¿Qué tensión de operación dicen tener los condensadores? (los más importantes serán C1 a C4)
2) Bajate este datasheet y fijate qué tensión máxima de entrada soportan los reguladores fijos que usaste.

Saludos


----------



## elhackermaestro (Dic 2, 2009)

todos los de capacidad pequeña (1uF-100 uF) son de 63 uF, el grande de 4700 uF es de 50V (C1)

menciona la datasheet para el L7812CV un input maximo de 35v,  7805CT 35v maximo y el LM317T 40v maximo


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2009)

Bien, los condensadores no van a dar problemas, pero... Si la tensión máxima es de... Y vos les ponés...
Ahí tenés el porqué funciona en un caso (12V a la entrada) y no en el otro. El 7805 que te tocó habrá salido bueno y soporta. El 7812, no.

En el caso del 317, los 40V son la máxima diferencia que soporta entre Vin y Vout. Como sea, andará (Vout min=1,2V).

Saludos


----------



## gca (Dic 2, 2009)

Revisa todas las conecciones (las pistas que esten bien y que no se toquen, los capacitores con la polaridad bien ubicada, los pin de los reguladores).
Tambien te aconseje que pusieras reguladores en paralelo porque c/u no soporta mas de 1,5A y tu transformador es capas de entregar 4A, si colocaras una carga de 4A se te quemarian.

Saludos


----------



## elhackermaestro (Dic 2, 2009)

habria alguna forma de reducir ligeramente ese voltaje de entrada para que lo soporte el 7812?

por el momento funciona a medias, tira los 12v pero no soporta cargas grandes ._.

de todas maneras MUCHAS GRACIAs por su ayuda, hubiera tardado el triple en llegar a la misma conclusion o posiblemente nunca hubiera llegado


----------



## saiwor (Dic 3, 2009)

elhackermaestro dijo:
			
		

> luego de ensamblar todo el circuito en la protoboard aparecio el segundo problema, el circuito *comenzo a quemar los potenciometros que regulan el voltaje en el LM317,* el profesor sugirio que pusiera potenciometros de mas watts asi que compre alguno de 1/2 watt y 1 watt pero tambien los quemó, los integrados que probé son el LM317K (TO3) y LM317T


 
 a que se debe?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola ElHacker

Te dejo un ejemplo de cómo bajar un poco el voltaje de entrada antes de atacar los reguladores.
El valor del zener lo verás vos. Cuanto más bajo sea, más disipación habrá en el transistor y menos en los reguladores (¡poneles un buen disipador!). Un 2N3055 puede andar más que bien en este trabajo. Consultá con tu maestro los detalles, y quizá armarlo en Darlington. Él sabrá lo que es esto (supongo).

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola.
Unos pequeños cambios.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elhackermaestro (Dic 3, 2009)

saiwor dijo:
			
		

> a que se debe?



pues ese fue un error mio de coneccion, por nó revisar la datasheet del integrado lo conecté inversamente y por eso quemaba los potenciometros. pal 317T debe ser "adj,out,in" en orden del pin 1 al 3  y yo lo puse al reves =x

probare en la proto el funcionamiento con el zener y el transistor. solo una pequeña duda, tendre que poner alguna etapa de filtrado nueva para los reguladores fijos?, o puedo seguir usando la misma etapa de filtrado del 317T (que era compartida entre los 3 reguladores)

y el valor del zener, a que te refieres?, al voltaje o a su potencia?


----------



## gca (Dic 3, 2009)

Si podes usar la misma etapa rectificadora para todo.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 3, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Unos pequeños cambios.


pss: Se me dieron vuelta el zener y la resistencia. Van como las puso ElAficionado 

Gracias por la corrección.

Los reguladores los conecté así nomás, sólo me fijé en el punto de donde tomar la alimentación de entrada. De todas formas, es más correcto el esquema como lo subiste vos. Gracias de nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## elhackermaestro (Dic 5, 2009)

tengo unas pequeñas dudas sobre esa solucion que me sugirieron =x

entiendo un poco como funciona ese transistor de paso, segun el voltaje que el zener le fija es el voltaje que deja pasar el transistor, pero, que funcion tiene la resistencia?, y cuanta corriente circula a travez de ese zener?, y lo mas importante, cuanta corriente deja pasar el transistor?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 5, 2009)

Hola.

Hice esto. pero, todo es teórico, tal vez funcione.
El hfe=10 del 2N3055
el hfe=60 del D880
Por el 2N3055 pasa 2A como máximo, por lo que la corriente de base será Ib = 0.2A
La maxíma corriente máxima de D880 será 0.2A, la corriente de base será Ib = 3.33mA
La corriente por la resitencia será (Vcc - 18V) / 15mA.
La corriente de 15mA se asume, ya que esa será la corriente máxima del zéner.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elhackermaestro (Dic 6, 2009)

osea, en este momento tengo un 2N3055G hfe= 20

asi que para 2A, necesitaria 0.1A en base, entonces como el zener no puede (si puede pero no hay de esa cantidad de watts XD) manejar esa cantidad de corriente se usa un segundo transistor (lo que uds. llamaban darlington imagino) para controlar esa corriente sin saturar al zener, entonces necesitaria un segundo transistor con un hfe mas alto para eso, ud maneja un D880 (encontre su datasheet como 2SD880), en mi caso como no hay por estos lares ese transistor manejaria un equivalente o algo parecido.

supongo un BD135 podria funcionar (mi ignorancia en transistores me gana ._.), el cual tiene 40hfe min y como necesito 0.1A en base del 2N3055G, necesitaria 2.5mA en base del segundo transistor

ahora en este caso, el zener estaria fijando el voltaje de salida del transistor (D880 o en mi caso el BD135) supongo, el cual a su vez fijaria el voltaje de salida del 2N3055G.

aun no entiendo cómo calculó la corriente maxima del zener pero supongo que uno de 15v 1w servirá, y supongo esa resistencia (la de 1kOhm en su diagrama) entregará la corriente que hace falta para activar el transistor no?

entonces en base a mi suposicion (la de la resistencia), deberia calcular la resistencia que necesito en base a mis necesidades...?

corrijanme en que estoy equivocado  que ya me gusto este tema, y solo falta eso pa armarlo todo de nuevo, ya tengo el 2N3055G y el zener, haria falta el otro transistor @.@


----------



## mendek (Oct 27, 2010)

hola de nuevo.
tengo bastante sin entrar al foro, pero retomando el tema, ¿es posible que el transformador queme un lm78xx?. el transformador es de 2A y mas o menos entrega un voltaje de 45v.
lo digo por que experimente con un lm7808 y 7824 y no daba voltaje a las salida, despues probe continuidad en el lm, en el pin 2 y 3 y resulta que era literalmente un puente.


----------



## seaarg (Oct 27, 2010)

mendek, leiste en el datasheet el voltaje maximo de entrada de los 78xx?


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 28, 2010)

mendek dijo:
			
		

> hola de nuevo.
> tengo bastante sin entrar al foro, pero retomando el tema, ¿es posible que el transformador queme un lm78xx?. el transformador es de 2A y mas o menos entrega un voltaje de 45v.
> lo digo por que experimente con un lm7808 y 7824 y no daba voltaje a las salida, despues probe continuidad en el lm, en el pin 2 y 3 y resulta que era literalmente un puente.



si lo va a quemar de una el 78xx soporta 30 v de entrada si el lm317t no soporta el voltaje ppodes usar el lm317hv


----------



## Salvador Camacho (Nov 21, 2013)

Alguien que haya armado la clásica fuente con el LM317 y le haya quedado sabe porqué se quema el potenciómetro?

La armo y al conectar el led si enciende, pero el potenciómetro se quema y ya no varía la resistencia. Alguna medida que pueda realizar? Gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2013)

Porque armaste algo mal.

Si está todo bien armado circulan por el potenciómetro muy pocos mA que no lo dañarían

¿ Esquema de lo que armaste ?
¿ Fotos de lo que armaste ?


----------



## pigma (Nov 21, 2013)

De seguro esta mal conectado, revisa el diagrama con tu circuito, algun detalle se te paso por ahi o si puedes subir la imagen pues mejor, para ver si el original esta bien o desde ahi esta el mal.


----------



## ivercingo (Nov 21, 2013)

lo mas  seguro  es  que esta mal el patillaje del regulador , muchos los confunden y lo  sueldan como si fuera   un regulador 7805 (1:in,  2:gnd o Adj,  3ut) lo cual esta mal  i quema casi instantaneamente el potenciometro .   lo ideal antes de tratar con un componente que resien lo estas conociendo ,es consultar el datasheet lo cual  indica que el  LM317 tiene un patillaje de (1:Adj,  2:Out,  3:In)  o  si no es asi tu circuito  esta mal .


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 22, 2013)

Hola.


Ver el archivo adjunto 16634



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fahuel (May 12, 2015)

Hola, necesito ayuda, y sin darme cuenta cree otro tema nuevo.
Tengo el mismo problema, pero una duda
¿Para que esta C3? ¿Que función cumple ahí? Porque en el datasheet no figura o en algún otro circuito no parece faltar ese capacitor.
Este es el tema que cree y lo cerraron

Agradeceria que revisen el link que pase por bloc de notas, desarrolle algo de mi problema antes que cierren el tema


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2015)

Hola.



C3 figura en la hoja de datos.
y sirve de filtro, puedes ponerlo o no, pero mejor ponlo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 13, 2015)

Sip. El C3 aumenta 20dB el rechazo ruido y al ripple de rectificador+filtro. Si no lo ponés no pasa nada, pero quedan casi como los reguladores de la serie 78XX.


----------

